# is 92 stanza exhaust manifold compatable with 240sx's



## vb7prog (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a cracked exhaust manifold on my 92 Nissan Stanza. I was wondering if a Nissan 240sx's exhaust manifold from the year 1990 would fit my car. They both have the KA24E SOHC engine, but the 240sx's engine is turned sideways (I'm guessing its RWD rather than the stanza's FWD). I need to be quite sure I don't want to buy a part that won't fit. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm not sure but I'm gonna say probably not. If you look at your manifold it turns down and goes directly under the engine. The 240's manifold would run down the side of the engine.


----------

